# PPThumbs.ptn



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Can anyone tell me what the file PPThumbs.ptn is? Do they have a purpose? It appears in some of the folders in "My Documents". Is it OK to delete them?

Thanks,
deubanks


----------



## Rog's Pal? (Nov 10, 2001)

Do you have a Paper Port scanner? 

Paper Port scanner software uses those files to
enable thumbnails on their desktop. 

I have one of those Visioneer scanners that uses PP software.
I haven't run it enough to find any of those infesting my rig, but I am sure you can delte them all, except maybe the ones in the PP program if you still need them.


HI ROG 
Guess who?
You won't.
Nice BB software here.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to the board, Ghoul'

You might want to enable PM in the CP for the "personal touch"


----------



## Rog's Pal? (Nov 10, 2001)

Done

Now where will I see it, only in the profile or on main page?
No, I was too lazy to check the rules.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Thanks Rog's Pal,

I do have a Visioneer scanner with PaperPort software. I beleive what you said is correct. I checked the properties on the file and found that it is suppose to be a hidden file. I went to tools and folder options and clicked on "do not show hidden files."

Thanks again for the info.
deubanks


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi deubanks. I'm not sure if checking "do not show hidden files" is such a good idea because that will make it more difficult at times to spot viruses or trojans. Just my 2 cents, though. 
 sharon


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Hi Sharon, You migh be right.
Thanks, deubanks


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

No problem.


----------

